# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Loango [Καπετάν Βαγγέλης, Charlie I, Ευαγγελίστρια Κ]

## JIMMARG75

ΤΟΜ,CORFU΄μήπως έχετε καμία του ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ? Κάποιος φίλος μου είπε ότι είναι το πρώην ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ που έκανε παλαιότερα ΑΙΔΗΨΟ-ΑΡΚΙΤΣΑ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CAPETAN VANGELLIS στην ηγουμενιτσα


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67524

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο JIMMARG75: το Καπετάν Βαγγέλης κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος το 1975. Έφυγε αυτοδύναμο (χωρίς ρυμουλκό) στις 01/09/2008 απο Σαλαμίνα και πλέον κάνει δρομολόγιο στην Αγγόλα της Ν.Α Αφρικής.

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Για το φίλο JIMMARG75: το Καπετάν Βαγγέλης κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος το 1975. Έφυγε αυτοδύναμο (χωρίς ρυμουλκό) στις 01/09/2008 απο Σαλαμίνα και πλέον κάνει δρομολόγιο στην Αγγόλα της Ν.Α Αφρικής.


 Ευχαριστώ Παντελή.Συνέχισε...

----------


## mwm 1969

το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ενω ρυμουλκειται για την ετησια το 2002
φωτο απο ναυπηγειο Κελαιδη

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Παντελή, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Very Happy: 
Εάν δε σου κάνει κόπο μπορώ να σου ζητήσω φωτογραφίες του όμορφου Νηρέα και του παλαιότερου Καπετάν Βαγγέλης (αλήθεια, ταξιδεύει ακόμη :Wink: ; :mrgreen:

----------


## CORFU

> Aύριο αυτά φίλε Appia_1978. Tώρα Αγ. Ειρήνη, για σένα και τον CORFU.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83758
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83759


εδω ειμαι μετα απο καποια προβληματα με το adsl. Παντελη ευχαριστω για τηs φωτο και οσο για το καπεταν Βαγγεληs δεν ταξιδευει αλλο και νομιζω οτι εφυγε για τα ξενα

----------


## pantelis2009

Καπετάν Βαγγέλης που ζήτησε ο φίλος Appia_1978. H πρώτη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάτη το Νοέμβριο του 2006 και η δεύτερη στο Καματερό τον Αύγουστο του 2008 σαν LOANGO πρίν φύγει για τα ξένα. Για σένα και το φίλο CORFU. :Smile:  Αλήθεια το video στο site του Νηρέα το είδες;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84105

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84106

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!
Από το όνομα υποθέτω ότι μας άφησε για το Κογκό ή την Γκαμπόν  :Surprised:  Μπράβο της!!!




> Καπετάν Βαγγέλης που ζήτησε ο φίλος Appia_1978. H πρώτη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάτη το Νοέμβριο του 2006 και η δεύτερη στο Καματερό τον Αύγουστο του 2008 σαν LOANGO πρίν φύγει για τα ξένα. Για σένα και το φίλο CORFU. Αλήθεια το video στο site του Νηρέα το είδες;;; 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84105
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84106

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Φίλε Appia_1978 επειδή βλέπω ότι σου άρεσε, να μιά φωτο ακόμη απο τις τελευταίες μέρες του στο Καματερό και γενικά στην Ελλάδα και η ιστορία του. Χαρισμένη σε σένα και τον CORFU. :Smile:  
*Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ   LOANGO  (e.x. ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ)* 

Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε το 1974 στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Ζέρβα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος, με ναυπηγό τον κ. Ελευθερίου και η καθέλκυση του έγινε το 1975. 
Πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ήταν η Ν.Ε. Σαρρής των αδελφών Ευάγγελου και Παναγιώτη Σαρρή. 
Η μοναδική μετασκευή του έγινε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας με ναυπηγό τον κ. Γρηγόρη Ψαρομμάτη. Μεγάλωσε κατά 6 μέτρα στο μήκος και άλλαξε τις μηχανές S.K.L που είχε.  
Πλέον το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Καπετάν Βαγγέλης* με Ν.Π. 9391 είχε μήκος 65 μέτρα, πλάτος 12,70 μέτρα, βύθισμα 2,00 μέτρα, είχε χωρητικότητα για 70 Ι.Χ και πρωτόκολλο για 475 επιβάτες.Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 2 μηχανές GUASCOR Ισπανικής προελεύσεως που απέδιδαν 2x700 ίππους και η ταχύτητα του ήταν 12 μίλια. 
Από το 1975 έως το 1989 ήταν δρομολογημένο στην γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα και από το 1989 μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2008 εξυπηρετούσε την γραμμή Λευκίμη – Ηγουμενίτσα. 
Το πλήρωμα που υπηρέτησε πιστά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Καπετάν Βαγγέλης* αποτελείτο από: (Πλοίαρχος) Αποστόλου Κυριάκος, (Α΄ Μηχανικός) Βλάχος Πέτρος, (Μηχανοδηγός) Χρυσικόπουλος Σταμάτης, (Ναύκληρος) Βλαχόπουλος Βασίλειος, και οι (Ναύτες) Πανδής Σπυρίδων, Παπαβλασόπουλος Κων/νος, Κουλούρης Αλέξανδρος και Παγιάτης Σταύρος. 
Το νέο του όνομα είναι LOANGO, το I.M.O του 7364936 αγοράστηκε από την Ν.Ε. Texas Global U.S.A  I.N.C  με έδρα το Houston – Texas και πλέον θα κάνει δρομολόγιο στην Αγκόλα της Ν.Α Αφρικής. 
Έφυγε αυτοδύναμο (χωρίς ρυμουλκό) για το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι του στις 01/09/2008 από το Καματερό Σαλαμίνας και αναμένετε να φτάσει στην νέα του βάση μετά από 20-22 ημέρες. 
Όσοι ταξιδέψαμε και αγαπήσαμε το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Καπετάν Βαγγέλης –* *Loango*του ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια και καλή συνέχεια. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84233

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο Παντελη για την ομορφη αναφορα στην ζωη του πλοιου στην Ελλαδα καλα ταξιδια να εχει εκει που ειναι τωρα

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή για την κατατοπιστική ενημέρωση σχετικά με τη ζωή αυτής της συμπαθητικής παντόφλας!
Θα έπρεπε κάποτε να βρίσκαμε χρόνο και λεφτά, για να ταξιδέψουμε στην Αφρική και να ψάξουμε για τις χαμένες παντόφλες μας ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν καπετάν Βαγγέλλης τον 11/2006 για διετία στου Παναγιωτάκη και σαν LOANGO τον 08/2008 ένα μήνα πριν φύγειγια τα ξένα. :Wink: 
Το ρεπορτάζ απο τότε που έστειλα στο περιοδικό Ε, αλλά δεν το δημοσίευσε. :Sad: 
Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε το 1974 στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Ζέρβα στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος, με ναυπηγό τον κ. Ελευθερίου και η καθέλκυση του έγινε το 1975. 
Πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ήταν η Ν.Ε. Σαρρής των αδελφών Ευάγγελου και Παναγιώτη Σαρρή. 
Η μοναδική μετασκευή του έγινε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας με ναυπηγό τον κ. Γρηγόρη Ψαρομμάτη. Μεγάλωσε κατά 6 μέτρα στο μήκος και άλλαξε τις μηχανές S.K.L που είχε.  
Πλέον το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Καπετάν Βαγγέλης* με Ν.Π. 9391 είχε μήκος 65 μέτρα, πλάτος 12,70 μέτρα, βύθισμα 2,00 μέτρα, είχε χωρητικότητα για 70 Ι.Χ και πρωτόκολλο για 475 επιβάτες.Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 2 μηχανές GUASCOR Ισπανικής προελεύσεως που απέδιδαν 2x700 ίππους και η ταχύτητα του ήταν 12 μίλια. 
Από το 1975 έως το 1989 ήταν δρομολογημένο στην γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα και από το 1989 μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2008 εξυπηρετούσε την γραμμή Λευκίμη – Ηγουμενίτσα. 
Το πλήρωμα που υπηρέτησε πιστά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Καπετάν Βαγγέλης* αποτελείτο από: (Πλοίαρχος) Αποστόλου Κυριάκος, (Α΄ Μηχανικός) Βλάχος Πέτρος, (Μηχανοδηγός) Χρυσικόπουλος Σταμάτης, (Ναύκληρος) Βλαχόπουλος Βασίλειος, και οι (Ναύτες) Πανδής Σπυρίδων, Παπαβλασόπουλος Κων/νος, Κουλούρης Αλέξανδρος και Παγιάτης Σταύρος. 
Το νέο του όνομα είναι LOANGO, το I.M.O του 7364936 αγοράστηκε από την Ν.Ε. Texas Global U.S.A  I.N.C  με έδρα το Houston – Texas και πλέον θα κάνει δρομολόγιο στην Αγκόλα της Ν.Α Αφρικής. 
Έφυγε αυτοδύναμο (χωρίς ρυμουλκό) για το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι του στις 01/09/2008 από το Καματερό Σαλαμίνας και αναμένετε να φτάσει στην νέα του βάση μετά από 20-22 ημέρες. 
Όσοι ταξιδέψαμε και αγαπήσαμε το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Καπετάν Βαγγέλης –* *Loango*του ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια και καλή συνέχεια. 

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ 01(στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη Νοέμβριος 2006).jpg

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ - LOANGO 05 ( στο Καματερό Αύγουστος 2008 ).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ όταν στις 18-11-2006 είχε βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Για όσους φίλους το θυμούνται.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ 03.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πριν από αρκετό καιρό, ψάχνοντας το _Loango (__Καπετάν Βαγγέλης)_ στο AIS (marinetraffic) παρατήρησα _στην σελίδα του_ ότι ως προηγούμενα ονόματα του πλοίου αναφέρονται τα _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης - Charlie I - Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_.  

Όπως ήταν φυσικό, η αναφορά των δύο ονομάτων _Charlie I_ και_ Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_ (τα οποία φέρεται να είχε πριν μετονομαστεί σε _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης_) μου κίνησαν την περιέργεια. Απευθύνθηκα τότε στον καλό μου φίλο _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ ο οποίος μου τα επιβεβαίωσε, και μου απέστειλε επιπλέον τα παρακάτω στοιχεία για το πλοίο.

_"Κατασκευάστηκε το 1975 ως Ευαγγελίστρια Κ (Ν.Π. 4818 του 1974 - Εγγραφή 10/1973)
Διαγραφή 09/1984 - Πουλήθηκε στον Λίβανο με νέο όνομα Charlie I.
Επανεγγραφή στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το 1988 (Ν.Π. 9391) με νέο όνομα Καπετάν Βαγγέλης."_

Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_, όνομα που έφερε μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο του _1984_ (και με το οποίο όπως θα δούμε παρακάτω δούλεψε στις γραμμές του βόρειου Ευβοικού). Τότε πουλήθηκε στον Λίβανο (ή σε "συμφέροντα" Λιβανέζικης εταιρείας ???) και μετονομάστηκε σε _Charlie I_, όνομα που έφερε έως το _1988_ οπότε και επέστρεψε στην χώρα μας και απέκτησε το όνομα με το οποίο το γνωρίσαμε όλοι, _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης_. 

Απο εκεί και πέρα, το ιστορικό του πλοίου γνωστό. Ταξίδεψε στις γραμμές της Κέρκυρας έως το _2008_, όταν και πουλήθηκε στην Αγκόλα (Δυτική Αφρική) και έφυγε από την χώρα μας με το νέο όνομα _Loango_. Εδώ οφείλουμε να κρατήσουμε μία επιφύλαξη για το αν το πλοίο υπάρχει ακόμα, μιας και υπάρχει πληροφορία (ανεπιβεβαίωτη, στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ακόμα ως ενεργό) ότι βυθίστηκε στην Αγκόλα τον Οκτώβριο του 2010.

Κράτησα για το τέλος, την _"φωτογραφία ντοκουμέντο"_ όπως πιστεύω θα συμφωνήσετε. Μία φωτογραφία που είχε αναρτηθεί εδώ, στο _nautilia.gr_, σε άλλο θέμα πριν _3+_ χρόνια, αλλά είχε περάσει τότε "αθόρυβα" μένοντας τελείως ασχολίαστη. Το ποστ ανήκε στον _JIMMARG75_, και είχε ανέβει στο θέμα _ΕΓ/ΟΓ Αιδηψού - Αρκίτσας_, με το σχόλιο _"2 φώτο από τα παλιά.Μου τις έδωσε ένας φίλος καπετάνιος.Στη μία είναι το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ['81-'82]..........)._ Το πλοίο που βλέπουμε σε αυτήν την ιστορική πλέον φωτό (στην Αιδηψό ή στον Αγιόκαμπο ???) στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '80, είναι βέβαια το (μετέπειτα) _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης_, με το πρώτο του όνομα, ως _Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_ (γνωστή και η φιγούρα του πλοίου, αλλά διακρίνεται αρκετά καθαρά και το όνομα στην πλώρη).

Παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία, ελπίζοντας να μου το επιτρέπει ο _JIMMARG75_ στον οποίον ανήκει, να "μεταφέρω" αυτήν την φωτό ντοκουμέντο και στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου.

IMGP2361.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Πριν από αρκετό καιρό, ψάχνοντας το _Loango (__Καπετάν Βαγγέλης)_ στο AIS (marinetraffic) παρατήρησα _στην σελίδα του_ ότι ως προηγούμενα ονόματα του πλοίου αναφέρονται τα _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης - Charlie I - Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_.  
> 
> Όπως ήταν φυσικό, η αναφορά των δύο ονομάτων _Charlie I_ και_ Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_ (τα οποία φέρεται να είχε πριν μετονομαστεί σε _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης_) μου κίνησαν την περιέργεια. Απευθύνθηκα τότε στον καλό μου φίλο _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ ο οποίος μου τα επιβεβαίωσε, και μου απέστειλε επιπλέον τα παρακάτω στοιχεία για το πλοίο.
> 
> _"Κατασκευάστηκε το 1975 ως Ευαγγελίστρια Κ (Ν.Π. 4818 του 1974 - Εγγραφή 10/1973)
> Διαγραφή 09/1984 - Πουλήθηκε στον Λίβανο με νέο όνομα Charlie I.
> Επανεγγραφή στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το 1988 (Ν.Π. 9391) με νέο όνομα Καπετάν Βαγγέλης."_
> 
> Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_, όνομα που έφερε μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο του _1984_. Τότε πουλήθηκε στον Λίβανο (ή σε "συμφέροντα" Λιβανέζικης εταιρείας ???) και μετονομάστηκε σε _Charlie I_, όνομα που έφερε έως το _1988_ οπότε και επέστρεψε στην χώρα μας και απέκτησε το όνομα με το οποίο το γνωρίσαμε όλοι, _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης_. 
> ...


..................

----------


## pantelis2009

Είσαστε απίθανοι. Συγχαρητήρια και στο Γιώργο (που τα συνέδεσε) και στο Δημήτρη για τη φωτο.

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Πριν από αρκετό καιρό, ψάχνοντας το _Loango (__Καπετάν Βαγγέλης)_ στο AIS (marinetraffic) παρατήρησα _στην σελίδα του_ ότι ως προηγούμενα ονόματα του πλοίου αναφέρονται τα _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης - Charlie I - Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_.  
> 
> Όπως ήταν φυσικό, η αναφορά των δύο ονομάτων _Charlie I_ και_ Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_ (τα οποία φέρεται να είχε πριν μετονομαστεί σε _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης_) μου κίνησαν την περιέργεια. Απευθύνθηκα τότε στον καλό μου φίλο _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ ο οποίος μου τα επιβεβαίωσε, και μου απέστειλε επιπλέον τα παρακάτω στοιχεία για το πλοίο.
> 
> _"Κατασκευάστηκε το 1975 ως Ευαγγελίστρια Κ (Ν.Π. 4818 του 1974 - Εγγραφή 10/1973)
> Διαγραφή 09/1984 - Πουλήθηκε στον Λίβανο με νέο όνομα Charlie I.
> Επανεγγραφή στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το 1988 (Ν.Π. 9391) με νέο όνομα Καπετάν Βαγγέλης."_
> 
> Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _Ευαγγελίστρια Κ_, όνομα που έφερε μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο του _1984_ (και με το οποίο όπως θα δούμε παρακάτω δούλεψε στις γραμμές του βόρειου Ευβοικού). Τότε πουλήθηκε στον Λίβανο (ή σε "συμφέροντα" Λιβανέζικης εταιρείας ???) και μετονομάστηκε σε _Charlie I_, όνομα που έφερε έως το _1988_ οπότε και επέστρεψε στην χώρα μας και απέκτησε το όνομα με το οποίο το γνωρίσαμε όλοι, _Καπετάν Βαγγέλης_. 
> ...


Κανένα πρόβλημα φίλε μου.Η φώτο είναι δίπλα ακριβώς από το λιμάνι της Αιδηψού.Εκεί έκαναν(και κάνουν)τα ρεπό τους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο τον φωτογραφικό θησαυρό που ανακάλυψα στο ναυπηγείο του φίλου Γίωργου Φραντζή και τον ευχαριστώ που με άφησε να σας τον δείξω.
Το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ το 2003 στη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Άραγε πιο φαίνετε πίσω του;;;;

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ 05 2.jpg

----------


## mwm 1969

Τατιανα Αγαπητου

----------


## geo1981

βλεποντασ το βιντεακι τηα δουμε το καπετα βαγγελησ αραγμενο στο λιμανι τησ Λευκιμμησ

----------


## pantelis2009

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ σαν LOANGO πλέον στις 21-07-2008 στο Καματερό, με την ταμπέλα πάνω στο Π να γράφει ακόμη "Νότια Κέρκυρα".

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ - LOANGO 01 21-07-2008.jpg

----------


## npapad

Λίγα στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τον Lloyd's Register 1979-80.
Some info about the ship taken from the 1979-80 Lloyd's Register.

EVANGELISTRIA K, (Ro-Ro Cargo Ferry - Vehicles), IMO 7364936, reg. at Piraeus (off. no 4818), built 1974 (Th. Zervas & Co - Ambelaki, Salamis), 465 gt, call sign SV3903, 58,76 m X 12,76 m, 2 oil engines 4SA each 8 cyl. 1150 BHP (Schwermasch. Karl Liebnecht - Magdeburg). Owner : P. Kritsikis

----------

